# Need help ASAP Is safe to use Kordon Ich Attack in planted tank???



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Today I notice that some of my fish are having ick on their body and fins. It is a 53 gallon with a lot of plants, 12 cardinal tetra, 5 panda cory, 1 L333 pleco, a pair of german blue ram, a pair of apisto and a pair of checkerboard cichlid. I am wondering if i can use kordon ich attack to clear it?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

You don't need that. Raise the temp to 86 to 88. Add more air stones for more oxygen and add some salt. 1 to 2 tablespoons per 10 gallons. Should clear up within a couple days


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Salt can be use with plants? Also is any of my fish are senstive to salt?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I've used salt on plecos before. Should be fine. Plants should also be ok, it's only temporary


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Or if you already bought kordon ich you can follow the directions. I've done both methods with success. Ich is very common


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Did You done using Kordon on the pleco?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya I did....


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

When I had Ich in my planted tank I tried using salt and it killed all my plants.

And Kordon Ich Attack is not as good as Kordon Rapid Cure.

Raise the temp slowly to 84 and use Rapid Cure.

It only takes 1 drop per 2 gallons of water compared to Ich Attack which is 5ml (1 teaspoon) per 10 gallons.

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=11&products_id=2975
--
Paul


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Dis said:


> Ya I did....


so it safe with all pleco?


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> When I had Ich in my planted tank I tried using salt and it killed all my plants.
> 
> And Kordon Ich Attack is not as good as Kordon Rapid Cure.
> 
> ...


The Rapid Cure seem to be a strong medication. What kind of fish you have in your tank at that moment when you are using this?


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Do I really need an air stone if I raise up the temp? I actually dont have one but i got a 2215 filter.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

The higher the temperature the less oxygen


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Right now the temp is 83 and I notice the corys are kind of stress. Some of them are not moving.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Also did a first dose of ich attack. It did smell like garlic lol


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

andy said:


> The Rapid Cure seem to be a strong medication. What kind of fish you have in your tank at that moment when you are using this?


Yes it is strong but I've used it successfully with African cichlids, clown loaches, Congo tetras, Denisoni barbs, albino bushynose plecos, ottos...

Regular dose is 1 drop per gallon but I use it at half dose which is 1 drop per 2 gallons. Why pay for water when you can buy concentrated medication?
--
Paul


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

After the first treatment of ich attack they seem better today and i notice some of the ich are gone. Just did the second dose this morning.


----------

